# sdhc card "file contains no image data"



## becca.smith328

I have a nikon coolpix s80 camera and a sdhc class 10 32gb memory card for it. just recently, it started saying "file contains no image data" whenever i go to review images after i turn my camera off and then back on. its not the camera; i have tried the card in a totally different camera and it did the same thing. any idea as to how to fix it?


----------



## sjb007

Just a thought, not sure if it will work or not but have you tried formatting the card? 

How old is the card? Would you be able to return it for a refund/replacement?


----------



## zuluclayman

just be aware that if you format the card any images on it will be wiped


----------



## becca.smith328

this may be a stupid question, but how do i format it? and is there any way at all i could save whats on the memory card already??


----------



## zuluclayman

to format the card follow the instructions from the manual

Unfortunately I don't think you will save what is on there if the card is playing up on more than one computer - are you sure there is data on it? sometimes it can happen that you inadvertently delete the data by pressing the wrong response to a question window that comes up.
If you are certain there is data (images) on the card, you could try to recover the data once the card has been re-formatted and is working correctly.
If you choose to do this DO NOT TAKE ANY MORE PICTURES with that card in the camera as this may overwrite the earlier images.
Download & install the free version of ZAR, available here then follow the instructions on that page - if you have a card reader use that rather than the camera as some cameras may not be supported by ZAR

hope this helps and good luck with it :grin:


----------



## supaderp

I am using S9100 and i have the same image problem. Don't worry it is not your camera, its the sd card you are using. I have tested the SD card with various nikon coolpix and i still have the same problem. Replacing the Sd card will fix the problem, try to avoid the same product as I did have the same problem. However Nikon has approved the SD card on their website but it doesn't work properly.


----------

